# Train show pick-ups!!!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

NOTHING!!!! Absolutely nothing for Flyers except over-priced sets.. There was a 301 with 4 beat-up cars, and about 5 feet of track for $125...nope!!..there was a 293 with heavy-weight cars, maroon, with a mis-matched color-wise ob car, but after seeing individual prices for the cars I passed. A beat up New Have electric for $250 if I remember correctly.. I bought 2 of my grandchildren engineer's hats, and I picked up a nice aluminum passenger car in O scale for my Santa Fe set. $10 a head to get in, and it was mostly lay-outs. I might pass on this show next year, it's been going downhill for the past few years. I remember when there were 2 huge buildings for the show, but it's now down to one... Pity...Next week is the Batavia show, and THAT ONE is ALWAYS good!!! I will be making a few purchases,lol....


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

In the great white north here, we are lucky to find vendors that sell Flyer stuff, let alone have any selection to choose from but I agree, those prices do seem a bit extreme. Any local train shows I go to around here (i.e. Woodstock, London, Kitchener) basically have 1 or 2 vendors out of the entire show that have any Flyer stuff (and most of it is pretty beat up ). I haven't tried the Toronto area yet but it is next on my list. Hopefully, there will be more selection there.

Looking forward to seeing your pickups from next weekend.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like you are at the Syracuse show.A good friend was selling HO there but I haven't heard how it was yet.Getting ready for the Batavia show bringing two Northern sets a 4615 with a DC 332 and a K5358W with a 336.Selling a 293 set for $100.Always a good show with much more reasonable prices.Anything on the wish list.....See ya there flyernut...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Better luck at the next show guys. I missed a good train show last month.
Just plain forgot about it. Usually not much flyer stuff. One or 2 vendors 
with over priced AF stuff. Its a 2 day show. I go early on first day for the good
stuff and then go late on 2nd day to throw out some crazy offers. Some vendors
would rather get something than to carry it back home. They know by late 2nd
day they are not going to get price they want for something. Entry price is for both days.
They have some great door prizes and give bunch of stuff away. My ticket number
never gets called. I have seen 2 or 3 from same family called. Its mainly an HO
show.

I don't haggle on one piece from a vendor, I know they have table fees. But on 10 pieces or more,
I make offers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> Sounds like you are at the Syracuse show.A good friend was selling HO there but I haven't heard how it was yet.Getting ready for the Batavia show bringing two Northern sets a 4615 with a DC 332 and a K5358W with a 336.Selling a 293 set for $100.Always a good show with much more reasonable prices.Anything on the wish list.....See ya there flyernut...


Hey buddy, nice to hear from you.. I'm always looking for a Hudson, SIB, rubber road-bed,maybe a Silver streak diesel or a Rocket, a blue stripe passenger car, a 8b transformer, just lots of stuff,lol.. I saw the Northern set you're selling and bringing on Craigslist, and I think you're low on the price. I have that set in minty condition, or I would pop on it.. You should sell that without any trouble. What come's with the 293 set?? I'd be interested in that one.. And to answer your question, yes, I was at the Syracuse show. For me it was disappointing, and getting worse every year. I always stop in to say hi to my good friend Mike Roder from the Train Doctor in Alton and I always stop into their shop on occasion just to BS... Definitely let me know on the 293.. As long as there's nothing broken or missing, I am interested, just depending on the cars. I always take apart the engine for service so running isn't that important...And you're correct about the Batavia show, LOTS of stuff in every scale, the prices are great, and good deals to be had.. See you there, same table/place????:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

For flyernut....t this is 293 with consist....it is a runner but a nice runner....293 missing red smoke tube and coal pusher...the NH boxcar was missing so I swapped this orange reefer instead I can also swap in a NP 947 it is orange also..hope to see ya there


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> For flyernut....t this is 293 with consist....it is a runner but a nice runner....293 missing red smoke tube and coal pusher...the NH boxcar was missing so I swapped this orange reefer instead I can also swap in a NP 947 it is orange also..hope to see ya there


I'll be there....I like it, as long as all the catwalks are there and steps....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyguy55 said:


> For flyernut....t this is 293 with consist....it is a runner but a nice runner....293 missing red smoke tube and coal pusher...the NH boxcar was missing so I swapped this orange reefer instead I can also swap in a NP 947 it is orange also..hope to see ya there


 Not a bad price for the group.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyguy55 said:


> Sounds like you are at the Syracuse show.A good friend was selling HO there but I haven't heard how it was yet.Getting ready for the Batavia show bringing two Northern sets a 4615 with a DC 332 and a K5358W with a 336.Selling a 293 set for $100.Always a good show with much more reasonable prices.Anything on the wish list.....See ya there flyernut...


 Can you tell me any more info on the 4615 set? Thanks.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is set 4615.....this one is from 1948 or 1949....DC


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

And a beauty. Nice.

Why do 5 digit northerns bring so much money.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the pics flyguy55. I was curious if you had an early set with the harder to find 332DC from 1947. Nice set, hope you have a successful show. Thanks again for answering my question.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Many 5 digit high end engines command high prices due to their low production # and short year runs.Trains in early sixties not as poplar as the fifties and many higher end engines were only available in sets.5 digit K5...Hudsons...Norhterns still bring home the cash compared to their earlier counterparts.It was not due to their operating ability or higher quality.Later Hudsons had plastic boiler and shell and two step reverse.It is a collector thing not operator driven price.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> For flyernut....t this is 293 with consist....it is a runner but a nice runner....293 missing red smoke tube and coal pusher...the NH boxcar was missing so I swapped this orange reefer instead I can also swap in a NP 947 it is orange also..hope to see ya there


If you could, set aside that 293 set for me.I'll be inline when the show opens at 9:30, but I don't know WHERE in line,lol!..Thanks in advance...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never seen a Hudson or Northern with a plastic engine shell. Some 5 digit versions had plastic tender shells. They had 2 step reverse units. The 2 step reverse units can be a pain to operate so they make better collector items than operating pieces. Rarity makes them expensive if they are in LN condition.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

flyernut will do I will put 293 aside for your consideration....Here is a tease 322AC SIB runs great smokes great needs a bit body work....engine $30....tender $35.....see ya there


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> flyernut will do I will put 293 aside for your consideration....Here is a tease 322AC SIB runs great smokes great needs a bit body work....engine $30....tender $35.....see ya there


As long as there's nothing broken off, such as steps, cowcatcher, etc...Set that one aside too,lol..


----------

